

How Ebay worked with the FBI to put its top Affiliate Marketers in Prison - dave1619
http://www.businessinsider.com/ebay-the-fbi-shawn-hogan-and-brian-dunning-2013-4?op=1

======
Hates_
Shawn Hogan's side of events: [http://www.shoemoney.com/2010/08/04/shawn-
hogan-speaks-out-o...](http://www.shoemoney.com/2010/08/04/shawn-hogan-speaks-
out-on-fbi-charges)

------
greenyoda
Posted yesterday: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5649987>

